# Comandos AT por hyperterminal con USB



## patogh1

Hola a todos, por favor quisiera que me ayuden con una inquietud.

Estoy tratando de enviar comandos AT a un teléfono que tiene interfaz RS232. Para esto estoy utilizando un conversor USB/RS232 y conecto el USB a mi máquina. En la PC se crea el puerto virtual COMx. Me conecto a dicho puerto e intento enviar comandos y no llegan al teléfono.

Estoy haciendo correcto, el cable conversor si me puede servir para este fin o debo hacer algún otro paso? 

Revisé configuraciones de velocidad, paridad, etc. y es la misma en la PC y el teléfono.

Gracias,


----------



## rodvi

Hola ,recien me inici9o en este foro , y me interesa este tema de comandos at, te agradeceria si me puedes orientar un poco sobre esto, ya que estoy nulo...
Gracias y un abrazo....


----------



## Paloky

Hola.
Yo tengo un problema parecido.

Tengo un receptor Bluetooth.  Desde el hyperterminal me conecto con el y funciona correctamente la comunicación serie.    Este módulo Bluetooth tambien responde a comandos AT. 

Para que el módulo entre en modo AT, se le tiene que enviar los caracteres de escape  ! .

Usando otro terminal que no se hyperterminal, el módulo los recibe y entra en modo AT, pero desde el hyperterminal, no consigo que reconozca esta secuencia de escape.

Alguien puede saber porque pasa esto?
Alguna solución?

Un Saludo.


----------



## scoflix

Hola a todos, lo primero que deben saber es que los niveles de voltaje para la trasnmisión con celulares normalmente se da 3.3 V. Les recomiendo que se consigan un cable de datos CA42 o DKU5 o cualquier otro que sea capaz de crear un COM; luego hagan la respectiva conexión al celular y comienzen las pruebas. Es importante saber que si van a usar visual basic deben configurar el control MSCOMM con el protocolo de hardware XON-XOFF.

Espero que la información les sirva.


----------



## josegegas

Hola, ¿Por que no utilizar directamente el puerto serial para comunicarte con el telefono?, en cualquier lenguaje que use prueba cambiando la velocidad, inicio, parada, paridad, creo que es mas fácil que funcione si conectas directamente al puerto serie, yo intento hacer algo similar pero con un telefono con fbus, me interesaria saber que telefono es el que estas usando?

Gracias...


----------



## cryingwolf

hola.. tengo experiencia en los comandos AT de telefonos..... 

si me decis q marca y modelo de telefono es te puedo dar una mano.

ahh otra cosa..... yo para enviar los comandos utilizo el "terminal.exe" un programita muuyy viejo q venia con windows 3.1 (es de 16 bit pero anda a la perfeccion)

cualkier cosa pregunten.

salu2


----------



## gasparsonora

hola quisiera que me informaciónrmaran como se pueden puede enviar y recibir información via bluetooth, como se programa o con que programa, el datasheet como deberia ir conectado cualquier información sobre bluetooth se les agradeceria mucho...


----------



## josb86

que mas tengo un cel nokia 5700 y el cable es usb existe una forma de mandar comandos AT por usb con hyperterminal? alguien tiene una lista de comandos


----------



## Chico3001

estos te pueden servir...:

http://bluehack.elhacker.net/proyectos/comandosat/comandosat.html


----------



## josb86

Buenas miren encontré esto aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/uso-celular-gsm-pic-pc-2730/ pero no logro enviar mensajes por el cel con hyperterminal logro hacer llamadas pero a la hora de enviar un mensaje escribo de la siguiente manera:

AT <ENTER> 
OK 
AT+CMGF=1 <ENTER> (configura modo texto) 
OK 
AT+CMGS="0123456789" <ENTER> (0123456789 nro celular) 
> Esto es una prueba <CTRL+Z> (escriben el mensaje y ctrl+z para enviar el sms) 

cuando doy control z no sale nada si le doy nuevamente control z aparece una flecha hacia la derecha
y me dice OK pero no envía nada no sele ninguna confirmación nada


----------



## Jahmi_Ras

hola una pregunta soy nuevo en esto y voy a empezar, diganme el cable ca-42 no es para usb de un tipo de nokia?? y el dku5 no es uno normal de nokia pero usb??? pero como haces para tratar AT con usb desde el celular, poruqe je visto que se usa un cable mochila o data cable nokia, que usa los pinout con comunicacion Fbus pero ahy que comprarlo que no se onde los venden o tbm se pueden fabricar y se le hace la interfaz pero a todo esto ahy alguna forma de usar el mismo cable usb que viene con el celular para usar los ocmandos at???


----------



## Johanos

Bueno ...el primer problema creo que  seria como es ..... la conexion del celular a la pc.
por que el celular que estoy usando es un nokia 3220 y ...posee un cable con salida usb ....
seria factible pornerle ....el conbertidor ..de usb ...ah cable serial ........ eso seria factible ..funcionaria ...o se tiene que realizar un circuito extra ...para realizar la conexion..

espero que alguien me ayude..


----------



## deutch6987

Hola, me preocupa estar preguntando cosas muy obvias pero la verdad necesito la ayuda seÑores. Necesito establecer una comunicacion via comandos at con un telefono (nokia 1100) y el pc para indicarle que disque un nÚmero y que luego pueda colgar. Qusiera tambien que me orientaran si ese proceso lo puedo hacer mediante el puerto usb del pc y el elefono o necesito de una interfaz intermedia. Entiendo que ese telefono en particular se comunica mediante las conexiones que tiene al respaldo que son como 5 o 6 terminales. No se como se conectan??. Finalmente les agradecerÍa si me informaran si tengo o no chance de lograr mi objetivo. Gracias desde colombia...


----------



## Pull1988

Hola amigos me podrian ayudar estoy por hacer un proyecto que consiste en control de acceso de una casa mediante el celular. tengo dos ideas:
1.es usar DTMF, pero no se como funciona exactamente, osea cuando yo llamo desde un celular a otro que estaría como receptor conectado a un circuito, este debe contestar la llmada para poder meter los codigos DTMF??en pocas palabras necesito credito o saldo en el celular para poder realizar toda esta operacion???
2.es usar comandos AT, pero mi duda es: a que movil le configuro los comandos AT al cel que va a estar como receptor o al cel que va a estar como transmisor?

muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Cybillita

Hola a todos! sé q el tema ya está algo viejo pero como veo q andan experimentando como yo entonces quisiera saber si alguien logró establecer comunicación con el hyperterminal y el dispositivo bluetooth?

Yo tengo es un módulo bluetooth del cual no tengo mucha información, tengo los supuestos "comandos" con los que podría lograr comunicarme con él y a todas estas no se si son AT o ASCI o algún otro comando para este tipo de dispositivo bluetooth, el punto es q no encuentro manera de hacer que me responda a alguna cosa q envíe por IO DEMO (es el q utilizo en vez de hyperterminal) lo tengo conectado a un circuito por medio de un MAX3232, un cable USB-Serial a la pc pero no logro comunicarme con él aun.

Alguien puede darme una idea de al menos como hacer para interactuar con mi dispositivo bluetooth a través de la pc? lo que se quiere probar es si es independiente o necesita estar conectado a algún dispositivo (como un celular por ejemplo) para q se pueda establecer comunicación con él. El dispositivo vino en una impresora fiscal.


----------



## jhonnyJBG

hola tengo una duda acerca de los comandos AT quiero realizar una llamada de voz logro hacer la llamada pero no me emite ningun sonido de voz para poder realizar una conversacion la pregunta es la siguiente ¿se puede realizar llamadas de voz desde los comandos AT usando un modem Huawei E173u? o como puedo hacer para realizar la sincronizacion de ambos estoy programando en c#


----------



## Chico3001

No puedes transmitir la voz (entrante o saliente) por comandos AT, forzosamente debes tener algun pin donde conectaras el microfono y otro donde conectaras el audifono

En tu caso con el Huawei tambien puede ser virtual, necesitas usar los perifericos de audio de tu computadora y un programa que convierta esas señales en paquetes TCP/IP de voz para enviarse por internet... o fisicamente abrir el modem y buscar si tiene una entrada y salida de audio y conectarse alli


----------



## jhonnyJBG

hola chio3001 gracias por responder bueno respecto a lo q pregunte la comunicación no se realizara por TCP/IP si no mediante en micrófono y parlante de mi portátil mediante un sistema usando la línea de una compañía móvil con una tarjeta SIM, tengo el modem Huawei E173u que compre hace tiempo y tiene un software incorporado de la empresa de ENTEL el cual tiene diversas opciones en el cual está incorporada las llamadas a celulares , fijos etc. ya hice la prueba por este software de fábrica funciona de maravilla, lo que quiero realizar más es hacer algo similar hacer el uso del modem con mi sistema para realizar llamadas en el cual me trabe a causa de ello llegue a  hacer uso de los comandos AT busque... mucho no encuentro mucha información como poder hacer uso del micrófono ni parlante por este medio de comandos AT, o de que otra forma hacerlo?, acerca de los  pin que me dices no tengo mucho conocimiento de esto tal vez si me podrías orientar un poco por favor te lo agradecería infinitamente gracias de antemano.. XD


----------



## Chico3001

No vas a encontrar un comando AT para usar el mic por que no existe ningun comando AT para controlar el mic, lo unico que tienes es el comando ATD (numero) que marca un numero, cuando ese numero marca se toma el audio del pin de audio

En ese modem tal vez no existe un pin de audio... posiblemente exista un conector de software que "una" el modem con el mic, pero casi podria apostar que es propietario y va a requerir de cientos de horas de programacion de tu parte....


----------



## jhonnyJBG

Bien bueno amigo chico3001 tienes razón estuve investigando y es por el modem bueno veré una forma de dar solución gracias amigo luego te comento como fe fue me sirvió de mucho tu ayuda


----------

